# Late 2nd Period After D&C Late However Not Pregnant



## pixies79

Hey,

Hope everyone is doing ok. I was unsure whether to place this in here however I thought some of you may be in the same boat! I have a question. I had a d&c on oct 24th. Got my period on the 6th December and now have no signs of second period a part from sore breasts now and again (??). I have done about five HPTs and all are negative. I believe my cycles were around the 28 day mark prior to this. I am not sure what is going on other then my body is a bit out of whack.

Has this happened to anyone else? Thanks guys.

Take lots of care x x


----------



## jo27

Sorry i haven't experienced this, i didn't have a D&C but it seems you got your period quite quickly afterwards so your body could still be getting back to normal. I would just leave it another week or so before testing again. x


----------



## **angel**

*sorry 2 hear bout ur miscarriage but it can take some time for periods 2 regulate as its a change 4 it all 2 get used 2 fingers crossed 4 u tho xx*


----------



## poppy

As others have said, it can take a while for your body to get back to normal after a miscarriage. Some women don't have a period until 8 weeks after a miscarriage.

Good luck hun.
xxx


----------



## funkym

Hiya Pixes

I am in the same boat as you ! I had a d&c on 2nd November, got my 1st period on 8th Dec and nothing since - i am on cd33 today. I did a pg test yday morning and it was also negative. I've had slight period like pains for over a week now and also spotted slightly (i mean very slight) it was pinky (sorry tmi)! but nothing since. My boobs arnt sore just feel a little heavier than normal. Its comforting to know i'm not on my own.

xxx


----------



## PollyP

Hello
I'm new to this site but was just googling about delayed second periods and came across it. 
I had d and c on 28th Jan, and had all sorts of problems afterwards as they didn't get it all out, culminating in contractions and excessive bleeding with clots in 2nd March. This the doctor told me was me getting my first period and getting rid of the left-over bits that had been causing the problems. That period then followed a normal track and I am now due for my next, but it is late (today is day 32). I did a HPT last night which was negative, and I am now wondering how long I am going to have to wait. Very frustrating as after all the problems I've had when the bleeding wouldn't stop for 4 weeks, it now won't start! And we are eager to get going TTC again...

Did "funkym" and "pixies79" get their second periods in the end??


----------



## snowflake

Hi PollyP,

I am in a similar boat to you. I had a miscarriage in January at 10 weeks followed by a D&C on January 24th. I had my first AF on March 10th. Since then I have been using the CBFM to predict ovulation and so far nothing which means I think my cycle is going to be quite long this cycle. It's very frustrating as like you I want to get back on the TTC road again. From what I can gather it can take a few cycles before things are back to normal again. Here's hoping we don't have too long a wait ahead of us.


----------



## Omi

Hi, 

just wanted to drop by and say good luck!

I had missed mc and d&c feb 22. Have just had my af march 25 and my cbfm is showing a high reading today. Im still not sure what to expect... whether i'll get an ov reading or what..(just remember if this is your fist cycle using it it takes at least one cycle to get to know you so it can give you much longer high readings than normal) ..

... i havent used mine for nearly 100 days!!

I take every little thing as a blessing though, getting af..which means i ov'd etc.

All the best and hope you get a bfp soon!! xxx


----------



## keepingfaith

Hi everyone...i am new to this site, but going through the same thing. I had a D&C in September and my first cycle was exactly 28 days...i am now waiting for my second AF and nothing!!! I am a week late and have done 2 pregnancy tests. Anyone have any advice


----------



## todteach

Hi hun. So sorry to hear of your loss. :hugs:

My second period after my d and c arrived at cycle day 31 instead of cycle day 28. My periods had always been 28 days apart, but for months after were spaced out at 31 days. Six months later they're still a little out of sorts. If you are not pregnant, stress can also play a factor in having a late period. It may be worth getting an appointment with your doctor. Hope this has helped you a bit? Take care hun. Sending you big :hug:


----------



## dizzy65

:hug:


----------



## charliesmom

I had a natural M/C on Sept 24, 08. I don't think I've gotten my first a/f yet. I've tested a million times for fertility and pregnancy, and it's always negative. I've written about it on my blog:

https://www.ttcaftermcs.blogspot.com/

This site also helped give me a peace of mind about AF not arriving:
https://en.allexperts.com/q/ObGyn-Pregnancy-issues-1007/first-period-early-miscarriage.htm


----------



## keepingfaith

Thanks todteach for your comment...I think stress may be playing a factor as ttc is all I think about.

I took ovulation tests every day last month and no sign of ovulation. Anyone get any meds from a dr that helped with this???


----------



## keepingfaith

Thanks todteach for your comment...I think stress may be playing a factor as ttc is all I think about.

I took ovulation tests every day last month and no sign of ovulation. Anyone get any meds from a dr that helped with this???


----------



## Drazic<3

Sorry i cant help, i just wanted to send you :hug: and say i hope everything is back to normal as soon as possible


----------



## lisasuzanna12

hi everyone again i am new to this site i had a miscarrige but it was normal then i waited 9 whole weeks for my first period, i am usually a 28 day cycle but my 2nd period is now late i am assuming this is because i am still a wee bit messed up...... i did notice i was however ovulating around the 14th day of cycle and then nothing but now i have more noticable ovulation signs....any adice?? also i would just like to say that the ovulation tests are good but recommend the clearblue digital fertility test as i was reading up about ovulation and apparently you sould do 2 tests aday as you could test to early for your surge or to late another website said that you sould test day one at any time then test day to at 12half hours later day 3 17.5 hours later and day 4 21.5 hours later well something like that anyway please get this info from www.peeonastick.com it really is a good website but the clearblue test calulates when you sould test and when not to test as it gets to know ur own cycle and my friend has just become pregnant using it!!!


----------



## kristen77

hey there,
I just came across this thread when on google - i'm on cd35 on my 2nd cycle since D&C in April - first one was 30 days. I also had some light bleeding CD17-22 - very light and brownish (sorry - TMI!) which I hoped was an implantation bleed but I got a BFN on Friday so am thinking it was just my body being weird...!
anyone else out there in the same situation???
kristen xx


----------



## Mandy3785

hi all i'm new to the site. i had a d&c in febuary this year. i had my first period as normal and their after they have been late. i did test after test but all negative. i just wait longer now so i know how you all feel.


----------



## smileyash

Hi everyone. I had a miscarriage and D&C on April 14. My cycles pre-pregnancy were 30 or 31 days long. My first AF came 6 weeks and 2 days after the miscarriage. And then 2 weeks after it left I had brown spotting for 4 days. And 2 weeks and 4 days after that (June 28th) I started brown spotting again and I've had it off and on since then. I've had a several incidences of red flow but it keeps going away. I don't even know if this can be considered my period or not! It's so frustrating!


----------



## RainbowClaire

I am new to this page, i just stumbled across it as i was searching for answers on Google! 
I had a misscarriage at 10 weeks, bub stopped growing at 8 weeks. I was admitted to hospital for a D & C on december 30 2011. 
My first period came on the 8th of feb, but only lasted for 3 days and since then i've had nothing? 
My boobs aren't sore but are bigger then usual, and i've been having some light cramping but no bleeding at all. I'm constantly tired and get nauseous spurts throughout the day and i've lost my appetite for some foods. 
I did a home test and it was positive, but could this be from left over hormones or could i actually be pregnant again? I'm trying to not get my hopes up but my miscarriage was my first pregnancy so im a little out-of-the-know with everything! x


----------



## lovewithin

hey dear,

have you had a follow up visit/scan to see if there is any left-over tissue after your d&c? this is a must have to check how your surgery went and how your healing is going. if you have some leftover tissue, it may still be producing hcg and thus not letting you ovulate and have a period... on the other had, since it's almost 4 months since d&c, you might as well be pregnant again! 

the only way to make sure is to visit your doctor. i am waiting for my 1st period after d&c now and really hope my body gets back to normal asap!


----------



## gormama

I had a D&C in November and my hCg levels finally just got back to 0. It took 4 1/2 months, which is not normal. I also bled for like 2 months, which in the beginning I thought was my period, but it was just getting "left over" tissue out. I finally started my period 3 weeks ago after 4 1/2 months. I never expected it to take this long and I am ready to start trying again. Just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. As much as it sucks, it's good to know someone else has had the same issues. My doctor said she's never seen someone take so long to get back to 0 so having no answers is horrible. I never wanted a period so bad in my life! I'm sending positive thoughts your way! Good luck!


----------



## laura2382

hi there i had a D&C on 6th feb this year, and my 1 st period came 28 days after my m/c, im now having the same problem with my 2nd period, ive done 4 pregnancy tests all come bk negative and still no sign of my period...im having period cramps but no show of this period....my suggestion is make an appointment with the gp, and see if they can advise you, if i have any more info i will report bk. hope this helps due to not being on your own, thanks laura


----------



## Dm86

Hi, I'm new to this page. I have a miscarriage in February, was 8 weeks. I had my first period on march 23, was much lighter then I expected. It has been 40 days since then and nothing. :nope: I'm very confused cos I'd love nothing more then to find out I was expecting again, but I'm terrified to do a test I case it's negative and I'm disappointed. If any one can shed some light I'd really appreciate it cos I dunno if this is normal it was my first pregnancy.:cry: thanks. X


----------



## tnc10

Hello. Just yesterday, I turned 34 years old. I have no children, but really want some. On July 28, I found out I was pregnant and was soooooo excited. However, on Aug 10, I began miscarrying. I started bleeding slightly and it increased. I went to the ER on Aug 11 and at that time, my HCG levels were 1,041. However, by Aug 13 when my dr checked my levels, they were in the 300s. My dr did not do a D & C, and wanted to allow my body to naturally purge the waste. A follow up 2 weeks later had my levels at 16, but pregnancy test showed a BFN. During this time my insurance expired due to me being laid off...so I never returned to the dr. On Sept 9, I got a period that lasted about 4-5 days. However, I have NOT gotten another one since. It has now been 46 days. I have had cramps resembling a period, but no blood, no spotting, NOTHING. I have taken 3 pregnancy test and they have all been negative. I have noticed frequent urination, weight gain, and tiredness. No breast tenderness as before. I am concerned that something more serious is wrong, but not ruling out a possible pregnancy either. I am sooooo confused. 

Anyway, my appointment is in one week, so I will update with news at that time. I am praying for the best for you all and myself. :hugs:


----------

